# Price



## Bob Hewson (Nov 23, 2004)

Price is what the traffic *will bear*.

I "specialize" now by making only sets (European pen is exception) using TiN plating and really spectacular woods.  I also upgrade to genuine "Cross" refills and add a classy box (leatherettte).

Set runs $49 to $58 Canadian, Euro goes for $38.

I sell mostly at craft/gift shows, word of mouth and a store.


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 23, 2004)

Bob, what is your total material cost for a $49 CN set, and how long does it take you to make it?


----------

